# Wife of 3yrs left me to think..now what?



## helpme (Jan 11, 2009)

*Am I a bad husband?*

My wife and I of three years are about to call it quits. We dated for seven years before getting married. Everything was great until our honeymoon. We were in a hurricane that ruined the whole thing. As time went on things seemed to decline. She works nights and I work days. We made due and things were OK. We then found out we were pregnet. He was not planned, but welcomed. I have always wanted a son. We moved into a bigger house and things seemed good. Boy I was wrong. We argue about eveything. we are both very stuborn in are ways but I compormise the most. I feel our jobs and our child , who is now almost two has torn us apart. I admit I'm not perfect by any stretch but I am willing to change. I think thats why I looked up this sight. She told me today that she needs time away to think about what she what to do about how she feels(numb). She also took my son with her. That is probaly the most heartbreaking for me. I love my wife. I love my son. I dont want a divorce. I want things to be the way they used too. I understand she needs time but how long does it take? Every hour that goes bye not knowing... kills off apart of me. Half of me says oh well. But the other half says dont give up on your family that you love SO MUCH!! I guess i'm just frustrated with how our life is turning out. Does everyone go through this? What can I do to win my wife back? I would feel lost with out my family. Please help me.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

have you guys ever gone to counseling? I know my H and I go through fighting like this. it is horrible. 

you both are responsible and i hope she can see that. i hope she doesnt just pin it all on you.


----------



## helpme (Jan 11, 2009)

I think she finally realizes its not just me. She knows that shes not sure what make her happy anymore. She is the type of person that likes things only when her friends like them first. After reading all of these stories I felt better about are chances of making this work...but its going to take work. I would like to seek consuling, just to see what would come out of it. I plan on writing her a letter expressing my thoughts and feelings. I feel like I have come to grips with some of the reasons why we became this way, I like to feel this is the first steps of reconciling are differences. Please keep the advice coming!!!


----------

